
30hz Brain Stimulation Reduces Dyslexia Deficits - dr_dshiv
https://neurosciencenews.com/dyslexia-brain-stimulation-16988/
======
mensetmanusman
Wouldn’t it be interesting if the refresh rate of hollywood movies (~24 Hz) is
somehow connected to how well our brains like that frequency...

------
mmerlin
I wonder if cranking up a bass amp to back-massaging levels and playing open B
notes (30.8Hz) on a 5 (or 6) string bass guitar also helps :D

~~~
dr_dshiv
We will test that with a tactile speaker, for multisensory effects.

Hmm, could also align the refresh rate of the screen -- make a comparison
between say 25, 30, 40 and 50hz...

